# What religion are you?



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

I am just curious. I for one am athiest.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Buddhist. I haven't been to temple in almost a year, makes me sad.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

I AM AN ATHEIST HOLY CRAP Atheism is actually more of an innate state of being and a philosophy, than a religion, but hey, some people think otherwise. In b4 Christfags.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

im not sure of my religion. i belive in a higher power and i call it god.. but im no christian. however i must also say you relize theres prolly gonna be ppl arguing about religion on this post right? just warning ya ^.^,,



Shenzi said:


> Buddhist. I haven't been to temple in almost a year, makes me sad.



Buddhist. i allways wanted to see what its like perosnally. peacfull. peace is something i havent seen or felt in years :/


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> Buddhist. i allways wanted to see what its like perosnally. peacfull. peace is something i havent seen or felt in years :/


Improve the self, find peace.

Neglect the self, you're fucked.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not a religious person, nor am I agnostic or athiest. I'm too dispassionate to call myself anything associated with religion or the lack of.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Improve the self, find peace.
> 
> Neglect the self, you're fucked.




well shit ive been fucked all my life XD... is there a way to unfuck myself  *i mean that seriously . im not being a smartass XD


----------



## Defiant (Dec 14, 2008)

Agnostic. I believe there is something of a higher power there. Just sure what it is and how to appease it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Christian.

Leave me alone.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Christian.
> 
> Leave me alone.


*insert 10-page long religious debate*
Now that's outta the way....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

None of the above.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 14, 2008)

Mahayana buddhist, a reforming ex-agnostic.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 14, 2008)

I call myself Pagan, but agnostic would also fit in that I believe there is a bit of truth in all things.  I mainly conduct myself by Druidism, Shamanism, Wicca and Buddhism mentalities.

I was raised a Roman Catholic but... I grew up and ah... no.  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

wow no dumbass around to start arguing religion... *kissies everyone* thats nice. this site needs a medal XD


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't have one.  I'm a nihilist.











Uvaaka said:


> wow no dumbass around to start arguing religion... *kissies everyone* thats nice. this site needs a medal XD





Oh hai, it would seem you are knew here.  Just wait.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> wow no dumbass around to start arguing religion... *kissies everyone* thats nice. this site needs a medal XD


HOHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOHO. Wait till a certain someone show up.  Then, let the blood feast commence.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Don't have one.  I'm a nihilist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XD great. must eat cookies *nom* . ill take that as a warning XD and just ignore the idiots who argue then.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> HOHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOHO. Wait till a certain someone show up.  Then, let the blood feast commence.



can we put A1 sauce on the asshole? and i dont mean that litterally eaither XD it dont make good lube XD


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> can we put A1 sauce on the asshole? and i dont mean that litterally eaither XD it dont make good lube XD


Only if you slice then in a thousand places with an X-acto knife.  Then, feel free, just let it be known, I'll be fappin the whole time.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Only if you slice then in a thousand places with an X-acto knife.  Then, feel free, just let it be known, I'll be fappin the whole time.



i wont mind the fapping..  ^.^ if not ill help you fap XD/


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Don't have one.  I'm a nihilist.



You're awesome


Take a wild guess what I am.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Take a wild guess what I am.


Self-worshiping?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> *insert 10-page long religious debate*
> Now that's outta the way....



lol.

I'm not close to the book.  Most of what I read in it was grade A bullshit.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

Naturalistic/agnostic. While I'm unsure, given personal experience and lack of proof, that there is a deity/deities/demon lord out there, I do believe that nature is a force unto itself and must be respected and cooperated with to obatain a truely whole spiritual life. Given humanity's downwards spiral into apathetic oblivion at the same time as global pollutants increase, endangerment rates grow, and habitat loss is at its maxiumum...correlation? I believe so.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lol.
> 
> I'm not close to the book.  Most of what I read in it was grade A bullshit.


I agree. :V

Surprisingly, my grandfather is a pastor.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Self-worshiping?



Do I come off as that, because that is simply splendid.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2008)

Criss-Cross, Apple Sauce.

Sort of my own interpretation of some sort of Paganistic, Judeo-Christian Methodology, with a dash of my own spices.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 14, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Naturalistic/agnostic. While I'm unsure, given personal experience and lack of proof, that there is a deity/deities/demon lord out there, I do believe that nature is a force unto itself and must be respected and cooperated with to obatain a truely whole spiritual life. Given humanity's downwards spiral into apathetic oblivion at the same time as global pollutants increase, endangerment rates grow, and habitat loss is at its maxiumum...correlation? I believe so.



It all started with the downfall of pagan beliefs. I mean, if you believe in something that has strong ties to nature, you're going to respect it more, amirite?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Do I come off as that, because that is simply splendid.


You do, actually. I could imagine a cult following.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't have a specific religion, I believe in lots of things to say I'm a religious person as well. Never put all your eggs in one basket metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It all started with the downfall of pagan beliefs. I mean, if you believe in something that has strong ties to nature, you're going to respect it more, amirite?


 
Paganism -- this religion's love of nature is very effective.

Also, I believe you're right in this case.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> im not sure of my religion. i belive in a higher power and i call it god.. but im no christian. however i must also say you relize theres prolly gonna be ppl arguing about religion on this post right? just warning ya ^.^,,



Bring it on I really don't care.  They can say what they want. =D


----------



## X (Dec 14, 2008)

i am a (very) flexible christian. i wont push my religion on you, and i dont care if you preach anything about your religion, just dont try to convert me.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> Bring it on I really don't care.  They can say what they want. =D



now thats a additude i like ^.^ joo get some kissies cutie ^.^ *kissies!* lol rawr and stuff


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i am a (very) flexible christian. i wont push my religion on you, and i dont care if you preach anything about your religion, just dont try to convert me.



ya i dont care what people are just dont try to convert me =)


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> now thats a additude i like ^.^ joo get some kissies cutie ^.^ *kissies!* lol rawr and stuff



hahaah


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You do, actually. I could imagine a cult following.



In the words of Patton Oswalt:
"Oh, this is awesome! Reach down, God. Give me a high-five! BOOM!"


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no religion.

Just like Lewis Black. <3


----------



## Skittle (Dec 14, 2008)

You should put a poll.

And Christian, obviously.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a sort of cross between pagan and Druid, although my Druid beliefs are my spiritual ones instead of an actual religious bent.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It all started with the downfall of pagan beliefs. I mean, if you believe in something that has strong ties to nature, you're going to respect it more, amirite?


 
Correct, but I think it works both ways as well. As things get more convienent to ignore nature, people get lazy and ignore naturalistic beliefs so they can trash it guilt-free.

First mayo, now nature?! When will our wavelength reach an end?! O_O


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Correct, but I think it works both ways as well. As things get more convienent to ignore nature, people get lazy and ignore naturalistic beliefs so they can trash it guilt-free.
> 
> First mayo, now nature?! When will our wavelength reach an end?! O_O



it shall end with the Sky turning red as Nukes and ICBMs fall all over the place

 Earth chunks everywhere YAY! XD... 

sry  but i had to respond to the *quote--when will our wavelength reach a end--  thingy

originally Darth vader said "Alderon chunks Everywhere" as he crumbles muffins and throws chunks in leias face XD


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't really see how respecting nature makes for a religion.  More a spirituality, as Clafier said.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to be wiccan then I converted to Buddhism and now fuck I'm not sure what I am.

Agnostic, I guess.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 14, 2008)

I suppose I say agnostic, but it's probably closer to atheist. I can't help but viewing deities  as fairy tales for adults...but I guess I lack the conviction to really and truly rule anything out.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I don't really see how respecting nature makes for a religion. More a spirituality, as Clafier said.


 
I don't really see how respecting a non-physical entity makes for a religion. But hey, we can put aside our differences. ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I agree. :V
> 
> Surprisingly, my grandfather is a pastor.



Oh, the irony.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Zen Buddhist.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I don't really see how respecting a non-physical entity makes for a religion. But hey, we can put aside our differences. ^_^


Completely different ideas, honestly.  One requires faith, has a canonical set of laws and ideas, and a power structure that has legitimized itself and insinuated itself into the fabric of our society in every way.  The other, nothing.  Also, I respect no non physical entities.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Completely different ideas, honestly. One requires faith, has a canonical set of laws and ideas, and a power structure that has legitimized itself and insinuated itself into the fabric of our society in every way. The other, nothing. Also, I respect no non physical entities.


 
Point, but then if that's the requirements, let me never be locked down and strait-jacketed into the choking and binding grasp of the single greatest source of murder, war, and quarrels in history. To me, spirituality is religion, and thus, naturalistic beliefs can be my religion.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Point, but then if that's the requirements, let me never be locked down and strait-jacketed into the choking and binding grasp of the single greatest source of murder, war, and quarrels in history. To me, spirituality is religion, and thus, naturalistic beliefs can be my religion.


I suppose you are partly right, but one can be spiritual and be attached to no religion, nor be religious at all. I'm just trying to typify it, not trying to look down on your beliefs or anything. You seem to be the type that practices spirituality as opposed to religion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

I just follow the golden rules
if you kick someone in the balls expect to be kicked back


----------



## bearetic (Dec 14, 2008)

Ex-Christian atheist. Recent deconvert, went through rage @ religion stage quietly without a peep to anyone but myself and "God." I'm all for peace and understanding.

Also, to all religions/lack thereof: what's most special about it to you? Try NOT to start shit or be offended at others' answers. We're celebrating goodness, here.

Me: Freedom and win.
Believe me, this is a compressed, polished answer. Take the time to think about yours.



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lol.
> 
> I'm not close to the book.  Most of what I read in it was grade A bullshit.



At the risk of starting shit (either now or farther down the line, which is not my goal), I'm respectfully curious as to why or how you're still Christian. Feel free to say nothing or be outraged at "how dare you ask such a thing!" I can take it.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I just follow the golden rules
> if you kick someone in the balls expect to be kicked back


 
Unless you kick them hard enough so they can't get back up. >=D

And LemurBoi, I think I'm getting what you're saying. Just a difference of definitions, it seems. ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

@character

I've had too weird of experience to think otherwise, in the broadest terms.

I got nothing wrong with answering your questions.  I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2008)

Agnostic, moving towards nihilistic.  I have to hide it if I want to get into a college that happens to be perfect for me except that it's Christian (I could tolerate going there even with the religion, I grew up a Lutheran).


----------



## bearetic (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> @character
> 
> I've had too weird of experience to think otherwise, in the broadest terms.
> 
> I got nothing wrong with answering your questions.  I actually enjoy it.



No problem answering it? Then ANSWER IT!1111111 j/k. Gotcha. Probably coincidences or something.

I see little awesome coincidences every day and am like "is God still there and watching out for me?" I mean, if you're talking about intellectual honesty, you have to wonder that sometimes when things happen perfectly, I don't care who you are.

Then I have to be careful not to ignore the ordinary moments or bad coincidences. Confirmation bias and all.

I'm very self-critical (before anyone else can) and I step carefully. Of course, IRL I can be a huge verbal klutz, lol.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 14, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> Agnostic, moving towards nihilistic.  I have to hide it if I want to get into a college that happens to be perfect for me except that it's Christian (I could tolerate going there even with the religion, I grew up a Lutheran).



*grew up Lutheran*

LET'S TALK LUTHERAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not very religious at all...  Christian I guess...


----------



## Qoph (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually I lied to try and follow my original location... maybe it would be better if I actually told my real location...

I'm actually from Pittsburgh, and I grew up a Roman Catholic.  I'm still an Idaho Vandal fan, though.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 15, 2008)

Atheist.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 15, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> Actually I lied to try and follow my original location... maybe it would be better if I actually told my real location...
> 
> I'm actually from Pittsburgh, and I grew up a Roman Catholic.  I'm still an Idaho Vandal fan, though.



i forgive your lie for i am a forgiving jackass of a god. heres my card *God of War/Sex/Security/and blowing up stuff* XD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

character said:


> *grew up Lutheran*
> 
> LET'S TALK LUTHERAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So did I.

And the things about the coincidences were right...you just never know what lies beyond.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

Cosmo said:


> I'm not a religious person, nor am I agnostic or athiest. I'm too dispassionate to call myself anything associated with religion or the lack of.



You should know, this doesn't make you a rebel without a cause. It doesn't matter what you want to be seen as, by definition, if you do not accept the existance of a god of some sort, you are atheist. If you hold the view that the existence of god(s) is unknowable, you're agnostic.



Takumi_L said:


> Don't have one.  I'm a nihilist.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo D:

This was going to be my post almost exactly but you ruined it and now I'm going to look like a samefag arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh



...Yeah, I'm a nihilist.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 15, 2008)

buddhist/atheist 

I don't buy into the whole supernatural thing too much... but i subscribe to buddhism as more of a moral code.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, according to my parents and my dog tags I'm Russian Orthodox. But in my opinion I'm just a heathen.


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm Catholic.



Easog said:


> ...Yeah, I'm a nihilist.


Since when? =)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

Huey said:


> Since when? =)


It was more like a gradual thing, fell into agnosticism, then into atheism, then discovered the term nihilism and realized, "oh hey, this aligns pretty much perfectly with what I believe already!"


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> It was more like a gradual thing, fell into agnosticism, then into atheism, then discovered the term nihilism and realized, "oh hey, this aligns pretty much perfectly with what I believe already!"



Last time I asked, you were agnostic. When you said nihilism, I initially thought, "Like Murderface from Dethklok?"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm an Agnostic Theist, but don't get me mixed with a Fideist, more along the lines of Ietsist.

It's the belief that it is currently impossible to justify a belief in God or gods empirically; therefore, any current knowledge of a God or gods is not sufficient enough to be rationalized logically.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 15, 2008)

Huey said:


> Last time I asked, you were agnostic. When you said nihilism, I initially thought, "Like Murderface from Dethklok?"


Like who? :O


----------



## Telnac (Dec 15, 2008)

Fundamentalist Christian, anti-denominational.  And yes, I can easily reconcile being a furry with my beliefs!



> Also, to all religions/lack thereof: what's most special about it to you?


It's the only faith I've found that both addresses the problem of the eternal nature of sin (as defined as intentionally hurting those you claim to love; a definition that's as universal as any definition can get) and the need for forgiveness.

I used to be a pagan who believed in karma.  But something happened that showed me that sin isn't just a temporary thing.  If I intentionally hurt someone I claim to love, the taint of that sin remains on my hands.  It doesn't matter how many lives I live or how much nastiness the Universe rains down on me.  The stain of that one sin remains.

That one realization is what led me to search beyond my faith to faiths I would have never considered before.  There HAD to be a solution to this problem, and I believe I found it: in Christ.


I believe very strongly what is written in the Bible.  But ironically, it's those very beliefs that push me away from an overwhelming majority of churches, even those who proclaim to be Bible-teaching ones.  I won't derail this thread much more by going into too many specifics (likely, this post alone will start a debate, which is not my intention.)  But I will say this: Jesus let loose His harshest rebuke not for the prostitutes, nor the unbelievers, nor the adulterers, nor the demon-possessed... not even for the Roman soldiers occupying the land at the time.  No, He reserved His harshest rebuke for the hypocritical, self-righteous religious rulers of the day that unduly burdened their followers with man-made rules.

If more Christian pastors would read Matthew 23 and realize that it applies to them just as much as it did to the Pharisees 2000 years ago, Christianity as a whole would be a very, very different religion than it is today.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 15, 2008)

Not applicable!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2008)

i actually dont really care about that.
im not a religious or spiritual person, i just cant believe in stuff like that^^
probably that means im an atheist but doesnt matter for me


----------



## Talvi (Dec 15, 2008)

I follow my own compass. I don't believe in anything religious or spiritual.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a Christian, but not one of those ones who shoves it down other people's throats. I like having intelligent conversation with people about religion when I am in the mood, as long as it doesn't degenerate into "OMG YOUS SO RONG IM RITE" on any part.
I respect that other people have different belief systems from me.
I do very much dislike what Christianity has become in the hands of a lot of the churches, however.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I'm a Christian, but not one of those ones who shoves it down other people's throats. I like having intelligent conversation with people about religion when I am in the mood, as long as it doesn't degenerate into "OMG YOUS SO RONG IM RITE" on any part.
> I respect that other people have different belief systems from me.
> I do very much dislike what Christianity has become in the hands of a lot of the churches, however.




^


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

I dunno really I know I should be one...  

But none of them really spark my attention.

Hmm Furry Religion? xD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I dunno really I know I should be one...
> 
> But none of them really spark my attention.
> 
> Hmm Furry Religion? xD



JESUS WAS A FURFAG, CHYLDRIN.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I'm what's termed a 'pluralist'.

As far as I am concerned, all religions are equal in value and 'correctness'.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> JESUS WAS A FURFAG, CHYLDRIN.


 PRAISEEEE THE FURRY LORD!


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 15, 2008)

Agnostic, philosopher, spiritual nutjob.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I'm a Christian, but not one of those ones who shoves it down other people's throats. I like having intelligent conversation with people about religion when I am in the mood, as long as it doesn't degenerate into "OMG YOUS SO RONG IM RITE" on any part.
> I respect that other people have different belief systems from me.
> I do very much dislike what Christianity has become in the hands of a lot of the churches, however.


If I were you, I'd never discuss religion with an Atheist or a Nihilist, considering that the only intelligent conversation with religion for them is that there isn't a god at all, and they've numerous sources to back it up. I get the feeling that phrases like that are a copout.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

Buddhists have it easy. 
"What's your religion?"
"Buddhism."
"Lol, so you worship Buddha."
"No."
*awkward silence*


----------



## Digitalblood (Dec 15, 2008)

Catholic, although as of the past few years I haven't gone to church other than for the major holidays.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=16082 this is really all I have to say.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> PRAISEEEE THE FURRY LORD!



YIFF UNTO OTHERS AS YOU WOULD HAVE THEM YIFF UNTO YOU.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 15, 2008)

Agnostic.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm Christian.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 15, 2008)

You ll get cookies for not devolving this into a huge flamewar by now.  Kudos!



Shenzi said:


> Buddhists have it easy.
> "What's your religion?"
> "Buddhism."
> "Lol, so you worship Buddha."
> ...


 
I love it when that happens. >>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

what relegion am i? atheist, even though that isnt a relegion. but im not full athiest, i do accept some believes of other relegions.

fuck i cant spell for shit.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm curious... what was said that got deleted?

ON TOPIC: I have no religion



Ren-Raku said:


> I am in the religion of provoking Nylak to find out what the hell a "waterbend" is.



I think it's when you rub a biro with a duster then turn the tap on and hold it next to the stream of water.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Dammit I was going to reply, but my quote disappeared before I could 

ON TOPIC:

I don't believe in magic
I don't believe in I-ching
I don't believe in Bible
I don't believe in Tarot
I don't believe in Hitler
I don't believe in Jesus
I don't believe in Kennedy
I don't believe in Buddha
I don't believe in Mantra
I don't believe in Gita
I don't believe in Yoga
I don't believe in Kings
I don't believe in Elvis
I don't believe in Zimmerman
I don't believe in Beatles

Has anyone noticed my secret strategy to stop my posts getting deleted?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol Snowy ^_^ *hugs*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Dammit I was going to reply, but my quote disappeared before I could
> 
> ON TOPIC:
> 
> ...



ONTOPIC: ^this

also i dont bleieve in god.


----------



## Reaxku The Fox (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm an atheist... I don't see why one religion has more credibility over another. If I was born into a Hindu family I'd be Hindu, Christian I'd be Christian (etc, etc)
It seems like religions are something socity clings to so they have an excuse not to kill themselves.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

Barely clawing on Christian, as that would be what I'd put on any form asking me. I still take part in Easter and Christmas but I'm no hardcore Christian, I very rarely go to church. For the greater part, I'm an athiest.


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Easog said:


> Like who? :O



He's from a show on Adult Swim.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> ON TOPIC:
> 
> I don't believe in magic
> I don't believe in I-ching
> ...



Good, child. You have learned the art of nonexistence. Now cease to be. Become one with nothing. 

And it's _The_ Beatles. >.>


----------



## bozzles (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Dammit I was going to reply, but my quote disappeared before I could
> 
> ON TOPIC:
> 
> ...


Bible doesn't exist. Nor does Hitler and Beatles.


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Good, child. You have learned the art of nonexistence. Now cease to be. Become one with nothing.
> 
> And it's _The_ Beatles. >.>




ALL THAT YOGA YOU GUYS ARE DOING DOESN'T EXIST.  THAT MEANS, BY CONTRAST, MY 500 POUND GUT DOESN'T EXIST.

PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Offtopic : Shenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

I'm starting up a furry religion. 8)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Offtopic : Shenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm starting up a furry religion. 8)


can i join?


----------



## failcakes (Dec 15, 2008)

Religion's silly.
I just accept that there's SOMETHING out there, but I have no idea what it is, or why it would be bothering with little old me when there's stuff like, black holes to worry about.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Offtopic : Shenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm starting up a furry religion. 8)





mrredfox said:


> can i join?



Seconded.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Offtopic : Shenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm starting up a furry religion. 8)


I'm a skinny Buddha in the Church of Stainology.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm a skinny Buddha in the Church of Stainology.


 Cool ;o


xD And It was meant to be two diffrent points. I was just saying hello.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Good, child. You have learned the art of nonexistence. Now cease to be. Become one with nothing.
> 
> And it's _The_ Beatles. >.>



Hey, those were the words. You know I stole it from a song right?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Hey, those were the words. You know I stole it from a song right?


How should I know, I'm a hyena


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> How should I know, I'm a hyena



But you look like a very clever hyena, you even have glasses


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> But you look like a very clever hyena, you even have glasses


Stop being adorable. >.>


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Stop being adorable. >.>



I can't help it. I was also going to point out that I thought your avi was adorable, but I suppose that might have got me molested hopefully


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I can't help it. I was also going to point out that I thought your avi was adorable, but I suppose that might have got me molested hopefully


Or nibbled on, seeing as it is hyena custom to do so.

Uh, I'm still Buddhist.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 15, 2008)

Atheist


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Offtopic : Shenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm starting up a furry religion. 8)



Teh Cherch uf Yiff.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

All we need is 500,000 people then it's offical.

\  /


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Where do I sign up? Is there an initiation ceremony?  *crosses fingers*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 15, 2008)

Started out Baptist (Christian), became an agnostic when I was 18, then turned to Wicca when I was in college (about 21 or so).   If anyone asks what I am now I say Pagan.  It's just easier *L*.  The base of my belief structure is founded in Wicca, but there is a lot of the Druid/ Celtic faith, shamanism, and Bhuddist ideology mixed in there.


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm babtist christian. 

but why should it matter what religion we are? it is nothing you can judge us by.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

I've heard of "cock worship" before.  Would kneeling and confessing to a giant dong count as religion?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 15, 2008)

Pastafarianism! lol.

Nah. I'm quite the Atheist.
.....
.....
....
....
ALL HAIL XENU!


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm christian. Lutheran to be exact.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 15, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Bible doesn't exist. Nor does Hitler and Beatles.


*lol*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 16, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> I'm christian. Lutheran to be exact.



Sweet shit.  Same here.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a Hindu-Universalist. 
Did I post in this thread before?


----------



## Rathanael (Dec 16, 2008)

Roman Catholic and all that jazz. Raised Catholic, went to Catholic schools (is in one now), and surrounded _ENTIRELY_ by Catholics. What a wonderful life, eh?

Though I've no qualms about being furry and catholic, I try to keep them both on separate pages of the book.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a man of Christ, want a fight about it?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> I'm a man of Christ, want a fight about it?



sure, i start with the first argument:
i respect you! ha, whatcha do about that, huh?! HUH?!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 16, 2008)

Not to be insulting everyone, but most Athiests seem to say that there is no God, but everything is his fault. WTF?

I myself am a new-age christian with Catholic roots.


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Not to be insulting everyone, but most Athiests seem to say that there is no God, but everything is his fault. WTF?
> 
> I myself am a new-age christian with Catholic roots.


Not his fault, but his followers, so to speak. So I suppose, you could reason that technically it is his fault, as you believe in him, and believe him to be all powerful. Think of that next time you spill soda on your shirt, or get mugged by a fat mexican with a switchblade.


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

ermmm...religion, whats that.

I'm agnostic, basically I am what I am, I dont denie a god nor really worship anyone in particular. I live by my own code, and it works just fine. So a little of this and a little of that.

I guess you could say my religion is soup!!

~SKif


----------



## Nylak (Dec 16, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Not to be insulting everyone, but most Athiests seem to say that there is no God, but everything is his fault. WTF?


 
It's not his fault, it's the fault of his followers.  >>

Joking, seeing as I'm not atheist and I have nothing against monotheistic religions anyway.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still waiting for somebody to say Jedi.


----------



## xiath (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ sith :twisted:

I am a Christian who will not try to convert people.  I HATE it when people go and start babbling about how your religion (or lack thereof) is wrong and how theirs is right.  IT is F@#$% annoying!!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2008)

Gnostic Christian, but I'm finding a lot in common with the Kashmir Saivist schools (just wish I could find more that wasn't in Sanskrit or any of the gazillions of languages in Kashmir).

I've never met an atheist that blamed God (by definition a person that doesn't believe in His existence).
And the majority of my friends are atheists.


----------



## Tryp (Dec 21, 2008)

Atheist


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm Agnostic for the sheer fact that I can look at religions to see which one my beliefs rest well with. I don't plan to be Agnostic for a long time, but if fate deals me that hand then I won't mind it.


----------



## Cloak789 (Dec 21, 2008)

I believe there is a God.

What does that make me?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

My own
The church of "Not giving a damn"


----------



## Sedit (Dec 21, 2008)

LaVeyan Satanist...or something similar.  It's hard to explain.  However....it's really more of a "philosophy" than "religion" with Satan merely as a figurehead or mascot for the human will.  

I bow before no man or deity....only my own will and desires.  I don't even beleive in any god really.  But I do beleive in spirits and ghostly things, and possibly "demonic" beings....though not in a biblical sense at all, but rather in a "odd hostile beings from another dimension beyond our sense" kind of thing.  

Everything has some kinda scientific explanation behind it.....even if we're long way from understanding it yet.


This is just my TWO cents though....and I respect others and their differences....so long as they try to force there beliefs on me.  I don't ever do that, and I expect the same respect in return.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 21, 2008)

None of the above. Athiest.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 21, 2008)

Philosophical agnostic in regards to God.

Religion..Don't practice anything specific.  I celebrate holidays, but not for religious reasons.  Think there's something more, but maybe not necessary some big supreme being, but perhaps a supreme force or essence(no, not Jedi shit).


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Former mormon.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 21, 2008)

Religion? What? oh, ah right religion. Riiiiiiiiight, like there is something like that =P


----------



## Seas (Dec 21, 2008)

> What religion are you?



I am atheism.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

the thing is.. athiesm isnt a reliegion, because a religion has a believe, and athiests dont believe in anything...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the thing is.. athiesm isnt a reliegion, because a religion has a believe, and athiests dont believe in anything...


quiet...dont let the religious ones hear that, some do think it should be labeled as a religion so we would feel bad.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> quiet...dont let the religious ones hear that, some do think it should be labeled as a religion so we would feel bad.



Haha. I don't. 
If you lake any religious beliefs, then you don't have a religion. The ones who think Atheism is a religion are silly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Some may label me an Atheist because of my indifference to religion. I choose to not associate with religion. I have no use or purpose for it. I tolerate it as long as it's proponents acts tolerable. When they become intolerable I open my big mouth.

Same goes for all forms of spirituality.

I expect people to be informed about what they claim to side in. I open my mouth to talk when people are not...in certain situations.

EDIT: I do sometimes jokingly refer to myself as a Googlist. It's a joke religion where you. I rather like the idea of it though....search for answers. Search for information...Search because you can. It reflects my way of thinking.


----------



## kashaki (Dec 21, 2008)

Jokingly Greek Polytheistic.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 21, 2008)

Still atheist...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2008)

Catholic


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 21, 2008)

Nihilistic atheist here. And yes, God could potentially exist, but I operate on the assumption he does not.

(See: Russel's Teapot)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

Nothing for me. Religion is just to mask peoples fear of the nothing that follows life.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 21, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Nothing for me. Religion is just to mask peoples fear of the nothing that follows life.


Not always a bad thing, believing you're headed for a magical afterlife is a great source of comfort for people, especially those that don't have anything else to cling to.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 21, 2008)

I _AM_ ATHEISM.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Not always a bad thing, believing you're headed for a magical afterlife is a great source of comfort for people, especially those that don't have anything else to cling to.



Never said it wasn't, I'm just not in such a state of terror that I need to lie to myself.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 21, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I _AM_ ATHEISM.


 AND SO CAN YOU!


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 21, 2008)

Christian, although laid back about it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> Christian, although laid back about it.



A laid back Christian! That's awesome! usually Christians try and convert me or tell me that I'm wrong, no ones wrong cause non of us know the answer.


----------



## Lacerta X (Dec 22, 2008)

*Although i consider myself to be an atheist, i am still fascinated by demons and their history.*


----------



## Tryp (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Nihilistic atheist here. And yes, God could potentially exist, but I operate on the assumption he does not.
> 
> (See: Russel's Teapot)



I love that teapot idea so much, it wins many an argument, and it's just plain fun to think of.


----------



## Laze (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not a very religious person, but to be frank, if I do get summoned to the Pearly Gates when I do eventually kick to bucket to see a very annoyed looking Holy Diety tapping his foot, arms crossed, I will gladly put my hands up and admit I may have got it wrong.

I'll gladly serve my time in Lizard Hell at that point. Seems a fair cop.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Nullifidian. Don't believe in any religion, period.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Nihilistic atheist here. And yes, God could potentially exist, but I operate on the assumption he does not.
> 
> (See: Russel's Teapot)



QFT


----------



## Kajet (Dec 22, 2008)

None of the above, I basically made my own because the path one's soul takes is a personal thing and shouldn't be dominated by anyone else.


----------



## Riesin (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm just gonna make my own religion


And its going to be a religion where you have to take off work every other day and get paid for it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Riesin said:


> Yeah, I think I'm just gonna make my own religion
> 
> 
> And its going to be a religion where you have to take off work every other day and get paid for it.



Yeah if things would only work that way, then we'd all be so much more happier.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 22, 2008)

technical Jewish celebrate Christmas though.
but really i have no religion that a really follow(i don't believe in it) yet I'm not atheist though


question:
is there such think as atheist church and if so is that some what screwed up or hypocritical?


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

fangborn said:


> is there such think as atheist church and if so is that some what screwed up or hypocritical?



Yes and not necessarily any more so than regular church :F

http://www.churchoffreethought.org/ <--- just one I've come across
Not that I've ever been there.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

I dont need religion. I believe in myself and my morals. Those morals guide me, I am always here for others and I know what is right.


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't practice religion, but I do believe in some higher power. Whatever it may be. And I'm open to other peoples beliefs. I like hearing about them and think it's interesting.

And it's really awkward when people ask me what church I go to. (I live in the South, 99.9% of the population is Christian or Catholic.) I'm just like, "Uh...I don't." And then they try to pressure me into going to church with them.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 22, 2008)

Somewhere between Agnostic and Atheist.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome.

That's my religion.

Awesome.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

.Ein. said:


> Awesome.
> 
> That's my religion.
> 
> Awesome.


can i be in this religion?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2008)

.Ein. said:


> Awesome.
> 
> That's my religion.
> 
> Awesome.



That's David's religion, you usurper.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

I was born Lutheran.

Right now I'm leaning between Atheist and Agnostic - much more towards Agnostic.  I like hard evidence, and not a lack of contradicting evidence.  So sue me.

This is not to say I don't like the aspects of specific religions.  A couple real-world and fictional religions tickle my fancy.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Dec 22, 2008)

I was born into being a Jehovah's Witness, but I was taken out of that at a young age because my mother figured it was damaging. I now consider myself Zen Buddhist.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Catholic Christianity


----------



## Phineas (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm an easygoing atheist.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 22, 2008)

CatÃ³lica. 
I plan to wear my dark red sweater-vest, my new creamy tie, and a brand new Christmas green Polo shirt which my mom will buy for me tomorrow as a Christmas present for the midnight Christmas mass. =3

I plan to take a pic or two. =D


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> CatÃ³lica.
> I plan to wear my dark red sweater-vest, my new creamy tie, and a brand new Christmas green Polo shirt which my mom will buy for me tomorrow as a Christmas present for the midnight Christmas mass. =3
> 
> I plan to take a pic or two. =D



Awww. That sounds so cute (I mean it). :3


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm agnostic.


----------



## glann.smith (Dec 23, 2008)

Christian.
But no believe in the religion. Will Rock the world with all!!!!!


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

I study the Kabalion, an ancient hermet study predating egyptians.

Has nothing to do with worshiping a god, but more over reaching within yourself, and finding what lessions you need to learn so you can move forward to greater learnings.

Not limited to one life time either.

but thats a very basic statement, to understand its teachings you have to be ready to learn.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> I study the Kabalion, an ancient hermet study predating egyptians.
> 
> Has nothing to do with worshiping a god, but more over reaching within yourself, and finding what lessions you need to learn so you can move forward to greater learnings.
> 
> ...



OSHI- 


JEDI!


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

Protoss.


----------



## darkdy50 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know what i am, im just not in to religion. It causes more pain then it stops.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

There is a cult somewhere that has the correct view on how this world runs. And they are probably going to kill themselves soon, before something big happens. Right choice. That, or they are planning on taking over immediately following that cataclsymic event. 

I am just kidding, but I have had dreams of it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

is there a religion that bases solely off of astronomy? I love it... I l<3ve it so much :3

I guess I'm a... SETI-ologist 0_o


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is there a religion that bases solely off of astronomy? I love it... I l<3ve it so much :3
> 
> I guess I'm a... SETI-ologist 0_o



the zodiak?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> the zodiak?


astronomy... not astrology! >:2


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> astronomy... not astrology! >:2


meh close enough.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> meh close enough.


space is real... astrology is fake TT_TT how dare you compare something so beautiful to something so... ugh!

in any case. I love astronomy. therefore it's my religion <3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is there a religion that bases solely off of astronomy? I love it... I l<3ve it so much :3
> 
> I guess I'm a... SETI-ologist 0_o



Its called heaven's gate. But I'm not sure if they are doing too well after the whole comet incident.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> space is real... astrology is fake TT_TT how dare you compare something so beautiful to something so... ugh!
> 
> in any case. I love astronomy. therefore it's my religion <3


sorry i failed to see the difference ><


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

Born Christian (United Methodist to be exact)

Now I can say I'm a religious mutt.

I'm still Christian, but I've incorporated ideals from other religions as well.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Christian, but a weird one. I prefer to keep why under my hat though


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm an Atheist.
That's not to say I don't think there COULD be a god, I just don't think there is one. Anybody who says that makes me agnostic is retarded.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't believe in any religion or in any god/higher being, but if you're talking philosophy, I'm Buddhist...


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 24, 2008)

Herptologism, mai religion. XD


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

I follow my own path... But I love dabbling in Kabalistic, Judaic, Catholic, and Islamic studies. Actually... All religions are pretty interesting to me. (^_^)


----------



## Tanner (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm Satanist.  Still very new to it tho.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

I have no clue what most of these religions are XD


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 24, 2008)

Christian, Lutheran.

I'm not too active in it honestly.


----------



## Huey (Dec 24, 2008)

Western Branch American Reform Presby-Lutheranism, personally.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 24, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Herptologism, mai religion. XD



What the hell is that kind of religion?
Ok, i still got no religion, but if i would, it would be rastafaraism!! RAGGAE!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Herptologism, mai religion. XD



You damn scalefag. I can call you a fundie zealot right away


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You damn scalefag. I can call you a fundie zealot right away



What is herptologism?!?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> What is herptologism?!?



the same as herpetosexual.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> the same as herpetosexual.



So it's a kinky religion?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

Huey said:


> Western Branch American Reform Presby-Lutheranism, personally.



This is the longest name for a religion I've ever seen, I'm curious to know more about it now.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> So it's a kinky religion?



Seriously, it's not so hard to figure out.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Seriously, it's not so hard to figure out.



Awesome.

CONVERT!!1!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Tanner said:


> I'm Satanist.  Still very new to it tho.



What kind, LaVeyan?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Awesome.
> 
> CONVERT!!1!



Seeing as you have a dragon in your avi, you're halfway there.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 25, 2008)

Athiesm.. After all it's the state religion of China!  (Jk, jk...)


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> the same as herpetosexual.



And WHAT is that -.-'


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> And WHAT is that -.-'



...Dude, how long are you here?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> ...Dude, how long are you here?



no, seriously, i have no idea of what you're talking about =P

But hey, im swede so... that's to be expected, just tell me aight?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> no, seriously, i have no idea of what you're talking about =P
> 
> But hey, im swede so... that's to be expected, just tell me aight?



That's no excuse, swedes know that too... I just asked one.



You have the hardcore porn, you should know such things even better >.>


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> That's no excuse, swedes know that too... I just asked one.
> 
> 
> 
> You have the hardcore porn, you should know such things even better >.>



I've got no fucking idea!! I've only been member here for like one week, and i bet noone i know knows what that is, plus, i don't think the hardcore pics have a little information tag on them telling me what "herpetosexual" is


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> and i bet noone i know knows what that is



You'd leave stare naked if you made that bet. 
Hazard is bad if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You'd leave stare naked if you made that bet.
> Hazard is bad if you don't know what you're doing.



Well, i meant "noone HERE", as in "noone in atleast 50miles radium." Stop going around the subject and just tell me what it is -.-
PLus, i know noone i know don't know what that is, im possitive about it.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Well, i meant "noone HERE", as in "noone in atleast 50miles radium." Stop going around the subject and just tell me what it is -.-
> PLus, i know noone i know don't know what that is, im possitive about it.



But leading you around is so damn entertaining. I'm waiting for a scalie to come and end your suffering.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But leading you around is so damn entertaining. I'm waiting for a scalie to come and end your suffering.



Yeye, wait til tomorrow then. I'm going to sleep, g'night. Or, on the other hand, NOT good night on you.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Yeye, wait til tomorrow then. I'm going to sleep, g'night. Or, on the other hand, NOT good night on you.



I'm sleeping alone, as always, and it's already half to 2 AM, so I guess you got your wish


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 25, 2008)

I am of my own religion.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 25, 2008)

Today I'm a mix of Christian and Agnostic.  My religion seems to change like the weather.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'm sleeping alone, as always, and it's already half to 2 AM, so I guess you got your wish



Ok, i'm awake, so, what's that  herpetosexual thing?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 26, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> what's that  herpetosexual thing?



It's awesome, that's what it is.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I am of my own religion.


A religion known as "Adorable".


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> A religion known as "Adorable".



That's a Jihad inducing religion. Becase the cuteness makes you want to kill yourself, you might do that in the name of it as well.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 26, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> It's awesome, that's what it is.



That doesn't really help me -.-'


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2008)

Im a minority, I am a Christ follower.  Being Atheist seems to be the new 'hip' trend amoungst young people and like most trends I give it no heed, but thats just MHO on that.

"I dont give a damn what you beleive in, just beleive it."-Book


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2008)

BullyKaZe said:


> I follow my own path... But I love dabbling in Kabalistic, Judaic, Catholic, and Islamic studies. Actually... All religions are pretty interesting to me. (^_^)



This is OT but I LOVE your avatar! So cute.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 26, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea.

Some of everything, mehbeh?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> That doesn't really help me -.-'



Damn, you're a slow one. Is it so hard to break off the 'sexual' off of herpetosexual and put the herpeto in google? I assure you, it's the very first link on the very fist page that would answer your question. I checked.

LURK MOAR.


----------



## Beeboi (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a down-to-earth conservative baptist from Missouri.

Chances of me being furry: astronomical.


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a UCLA Lutheran.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm agnostic.


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure yet. 
Still trying to mix my love of science and evolution with religion. 

I leared in one of my english classes, (omg I learned something in the stupid lady's class) that there was a branch of chrisinaty that believed in a kinda clockwork thing. God put everything that was needed to make live and just let it work itself out. I think that would be me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a non-denominational Christian sort of guy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Church of the SubGenius


----------



## HumanLombax (Jan 1, 2009)

ChristoPagan


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Church of Shenzi Member...and now Agnostic


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm God.


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

Agnostic.  Whether there's a higher being (or beings) or not ultimately has no effect on my life.

If God DOES exist, I think he is nothing more than an impartial observer now.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 1, 2009)

godess i believe.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> godess i believe.


This is true but I am androgynous and whatnot


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm God.



God God, yeah she's God.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> God God, yeah she's God.


If that's the song I think it is then I hate you.


----------



## kamunt (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember when I made a religion thread. It got about 8 pages or something like that. Because I can't force myself to give a crap, I'm just going to assume any religious butthurt either A) didn't happen, or B) didn't happen.

I'm a Catholic, even though my very existence is probably hated by my Church. Y'know, seeing how I'm possessed and all that. Not to mention I'm presently with a guy, abortion isn't the worst thing ever, etc...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Maikeru said:


> Agnostic.  Whether there's a higher being (or beings) or not ultimately has no effect on my life.
> 
> If God DOES exist, I think he is nothing more than an impartial observer now.


God is on a coffee break maybe...would explain why there havent been any interfering


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

Is Shenzi just a slob like one of us; perhaps a stranger on a bus, trying to make her way home?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> If that's the song I think it is then I hate you.


=D


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Maikeru said:


> Is Shenzi just a slob like one of us; perhaps a stranger on a bus, trying to make her way home?


Goddammit guys


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> If that's the song I think it is then I hate you.



It was None of the Above - I'm God

Why?

Do you hate Tony Mason?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was None of the Above - I'm God
> 
> Why?
> 
> Do you hate Tony Mason?


Alright, that's fine. But that damn Osbourne song...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Alright, that's fine. But that damn Osbourne song...



Yeah, I know.

Ozzy's really let himself go.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Ozzy's really let himself go.


I meant his daughter (can't remember her name) but yes, Ozzy is no longer the prince of darkness like he once was.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I meant his daughter (can't remember her name) but yes, Ozzy is no longer the prince of darkness like he once was.


he needs to return to biting heads off of bats


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> he needs to return to biting heads off of bats



He only did that once and didn't know it wasn't fake.

Because he was on the junk.

Kids, don't do drugs.

God says "Just say NO".


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He only did that once and didn't know it wasn't fake.
> 
> Because he was on the junk.
> 
> ...


Drugs are bad M'kay


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Drugs are bad M'kay



Don't quote SP. Those guys are always on something. Why do you think his named is Matt _Stone_?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't quote SP. Those guys are always on something. Why do you think his named is Matt _Stone_?


eh? whats SP?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> eh? whats SP?



South Park, you unclefucker.

AHAHAHAHA Im so funy


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> South Park, you unclefucker.
> 
> AHAHAHAHA Im so funy


...never heard of it =\


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...never heard of it =\



Ok that's where you quoted from


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ok that's where you quoted from


kk not with the times, these days I dont even have cable TV


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a Pastafarian.


----------



## IanCC (Jan 1, 2009)

Catholic >w<


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 1, 2009)

Buddhist, the most peaceful religion i knew, know and will know.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I meant his daughter (can't remember her name) but yes, Ozzy is no longer the prince of darkness like he once was.



Actually, that wasn't his daughter.  Just had the same last name (not like Osborne isnt an uncommon name, really).

And about the Ozz-man himself...yah...unfortunate, but yes.  He doesnt even bother to try to write his own music anymore.  But, his old stuff is brilliant!

There is hope on the Sabbath front though...er, ahh, that is Heaven And Hell (please don't sue me Sharon!!!).  There putting out a new record with Dio this year.  Dio, though he looks older than dirt (he's actually amlost 10 years Ozzie's senior!), he still sounds amazing live, and recorded.  So does Judas Priests' Rob Halford....guess thats the difference of many years of drug and alcohol abuse as opposed to those who use in more moderation.

Well...that said, I still need a drink!

Sorry for the OT ramble...I'm just bored.


----------



## Canisa (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a Christian. Not going to get into what kind, seeing as I don't feel like getting flamed.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

Well heres a jump for ya.
Wiccan. yes, witchcraft. Don't hesitate to ask me about it.

P.S. Wiccans don't believe in satan, so no blood sacrifices to hell.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 1, 2009)

Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.  Colour me agnostic.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.  Colour me agnostic.



nice.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing, I guess....


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2009)

I am Roman Catholic.

All of you are sinners and it is my mission in life to convert all of you.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 2, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> nice.



Not my quote.  Arthur C. Clarke.  Heinlein believed it too.  With luck, they are both saving me a seat at the bar.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> Well heres a jump for ya.
> Wiccan. yes, witchcraft. Don't hesitate to ask me about it.
> 
> P.S. Wiccans don't believe in satan, so no blood sacrifices to hell.


 
Isn't Wicca and Witchcraft two different things?

I know of many Wiccan's who consider Witches to be something different.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jan 2, 2009)

My generic response would be "atheist." I don't really believe in a divine being. That, however, doesn't mean I lack a spiritual side. In fact, one of my goals is to really put together my own set of beliefs and philosophies.


----------



## Kalianos (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess I would be Classified a Christian due to damnable parents upbringing, I personally however prefer Taoism...with christian influences. (Yeap I am grade A brainwashed X-P)


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know what the name of my religion is tbh, or should I say "technical" name.
I'm assuming it's a branch of a pagan religion not practiced on earth since the age of the Babylonian empire.
I researched up and found two ancient dragon gods.
yup yup yup.
Tiamat and Absu.
'S good.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd answer you if atheism was a religion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I am Roman Catholic.
> 
> All of you are sinners and it is my mission in life to convert all of you.


Try in my next life, was Baptist...till I was 7 and decided it was very stupid


----------



## Thatch (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I am Roman Catholic.
> 
> All of you are sinners and it is my mission in life to convert all of you.



I was christened as a roman catholic, try your luck next time.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I am Roman Catholic.
> 
> All of you are sinners and it is my mission in life to convert all of you.


 
I'm a terrible sinner...

and I love it.


----------



## kamunt (Jan 2, 2009)

Sarcasm. Learn it.

*goes and molests some church boys*


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 2, 2009)

Atheist. And proud of it.

Btw, the only "real" religion is a cross somewhere between Methodism and Occult.


----------



## wettfox (Jan 2, 2009)

my only religion = me and technology if a god can do everything then  give technology time and let me practice it


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

kamunt said:


> Sarcasm. Learn it.
> 
> *goes and molests some church boys*


Who said I was being sarcastic!? You're all unclean!!! *Pours holy water over all of you.*


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Who said I was being sarcastic!? You're all unclean!!! *Pours holy water over all of you.*


*grabs the bottle and downs the whole thing*

Your puny beliefs mean nothing to me! MUAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Who said I was being sarcastic!? You're all unclean!!! *Pours holy water over all of you.*


Your very presence here contaminates you.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Who said I was being sarcastic!? You're all unclean!!! *Pours holy water over all of you.*


 
Holy water tastes just like Fiji water.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Try in my next life, was Baptist...till I was 7 and decided it was very stupid



Dude, it took me 20 years to figure that one out *L*.  You were a sharp kid


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU!!!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU!!!



TO HIT STUPID FUNDIES WITH A SHOVEL!!!!


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2009)

This is delicious sin, you must delude yourself in it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> TO HIT STUPID FUNDIES WITH A SHOVEL!!!!


BURN THE SINNER!!!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> BURN THE SINNER!!!



MY INSIDES BURN ALREADY! STUPID ALCOHOL!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't follow magical, imaginary deities in the air that tell me what I can and cannot do. I am a free thinker and use common sense.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> MY INSIDES BURN ALREADY! STUPID ALCOHOL!


SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR NOT BEING CATHOLIC

OH WAIT


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Dude, it took me 20 years to figure that one out *L*.  You were a sharp kid


the only rule in life you should follow is the golden rule...for it possibly been said so many different ways in other religions


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR NOT BEING CATHOLIC
> 
> OH WAIT



PWN'D


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> the only rule in life you should follow is the golden rule...for it possibly been said so many different ways in other religions


 feh, the golden rule is useless to me. when I hurt someone, I laugh. when they hurt me, I still laugh. why? because people getting hurt is funny.

but I usually don't hurt anyone without a reason.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

mrchris said:


> I don't follow magical, imaginary deities in the air that tell me what I can and cannot do. *I am a free thinker* and use common sense.


 
Technically, God gave us free will. 

Just pointing that out.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

mrchris said:


> I don't follow magical, imaginary deities in the air that tell me what I can and cannot do. I am a free thinker and use common sense.


 Finally, someone else with a non-brainwashed head!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Technically, God gave us free will.
> 
> Just pointing that out.


In some religions.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Finally, someone else with a non-brainwashed head!



He and the other thousand people on this forum 9.9
Arrogant much?


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> He and the other thousand people on this forum 9.9
> Arrogant much?


 no, just happy to not be alone. when I told my mother I didn't believe in/trust God, she looked at me like I'd said I was pregnant with a crack-baby.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> In some religions.


 
I can only think of 3 religions that share the same God (Christianity, Judaisim, Islamic {Not counting different religions that have a similar deity}) and we all have free will.

But, please, name a religion in which you don't have free will? I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I can only think of 3 religions that share the same God (Christianity, Judaisim, Islamic {Not counting different religions that have a similar deity}) and we all have free will.
> 
> But, please, name a religion in which you don't have free will? I'd love to hear about it.


what's that religion where you give up all worldly desires, fast for a whole week, and meditate like a zombie? Daoism/Taoism? Buddhism? Shinto?


----------



## virus (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing. Not agnostic. Not atheist. I don't want to hear about it. I'm a goddamn HUMAN BEING. An animal. No philosophy please. Because I find it strange we our the only creature to believe in some higher being.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> no, just happy to not be alone. when I told my mother I didn't believe in/trust God, she looked at me like I'd said I was pregnant with a crack-baby.



My parents aren't much of believers themselves, but I got that from other people.
"Wait, you're not going to the church? O8"



virus said:


> Nothing. Not agnostic. Not atheist. I don't want to hear about it. I'm a goddamn HUMAN BEING. An animal. No philosophy please. Because I find it strange we our the only creature to believe in some higher being.



You know, sapience, sentience. Some people try to use it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> what's that religion where you give up all worldly desires, fast for a whole week, and meditate like a zombie? Daoism/Taoism? Buddhism?


 
Read up on Buddhism and Free Will a little bit more before you open up that trash compactor you call a mouth. 

There are known Buddhists who still believe and leave that life style. I recall reading up on one Shaolin Monk who left the temple to go be a police officer. 
--
Free Will is the choice to do or not to do something. The Buddhists choose to meditate. No heavenly force (I think) is forcing them to sit down and meditate. They make the decision.

*Yay, what a wonderful 1000th post.*


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> My parents aren't much of believers themselves, but I got that from other people.
> "Wait, you're not going to the church? O8"


 I just decided not to believe in God. seemed a bit suspicious to completely worship some guy who claims to have made the universe.

and no, I don't attend church.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I can only think of 3 religions that share the same God (Christianity, Judaisim, Islamic {Not counting different religions that have a similar deity}) and we all have free will.
> 
> But, please, name a religion in which you don't have free will? I'd love to hear about it.


My dad is Presbyterian. In that religion, you don't have free will.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Read up on Buddhism and Free Will a little bit more before you open up that trash compactor you call a mouth.


 why the hell is everyone so hateful today? i'm not dissing them or anything, and you just come along and call me a shitmouth.


----------



## virus (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Technically, God gave us free will.
> 
> Just pointing that out.



Free will. Right; The desire to do _anything_ we want. 

Free will I must point out doesn't quite work without the "seven deadly sins". Because these 7 traits is what makes everyone of us human, they are primitive functions which without them we wouldn't live in a world as we do now.
So technically being human is a sin.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> My dad is Presbyterian. In that religion, you don't have free will.


 
As long as a Presbyterian can say, "I don't want to be here anymore" they have, what we in the New World call "free will". Our actions may be persuaded, but unless you're under some sort of mind control, you can say "no". 

If a Presbyterian cannot say that, then I guess there must be some sort of heavenly force stopping him from saying it.



Lyrihl said:


> why the hell is everyone so hateful today? i'm not dissing them or anything, and you just come along and call me a shitmouth.


 
I'm sorry, I didn't mean that.



> Free will I must point out doesn't quite work without the "seven deadly sins". Because these 7 traits is what makes everyone of us human, they are primitive functions which without them we wouldn't live in a world as we do now.
> So technically being human is a sin


 
People have the choice to do what they want. Yes, it does go against most, if not all 7 deadly sins, but there is not some unexplainable force stopping them... unless you call a conscience an "unexplainable force".

The 7 deadly sins, just like the 10 Commandments, exist as a guide for those who believe in them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Apathetic agnostic. I just don't care about religion or whether or not god exists. If he doesn't, fine. If he does, just the same. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean that.


 thank you, and i'm sorry for saying it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> As long as a Presbyterian can say, "I don't want to be here anymore" they have, what we in the New World call "free will". Our actions may be persuaded, but unless you're under some sort of mind control, you can say "no".
> 
> If a Presbyterian cannot say that, then I guess there must be some sort of heavenly force stopping him from saying it.


According to that religion, their fate is predetermined. It's not mind control, it's just that all of your actions have been set in stone.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> why the hell is everyone so hateful today? i'm not dissing them or anything, and you just come along and call me a shitmouth.



Dunno about him, I'm just being an asshole. Shitty day today.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Dunno about him, I'm just being an asshole. Shitty day today.


I don't doubt that, not one bit.
and thus, I believe my point is made.

it's only morning. you could try to make it better.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> According to that religion, their fate is predetermined. It's not mind control, it's just that all of your actions have been set in stone.


 
Fate does not change free will. We make the decisions we want, while fate "already knew" what we were going to do. 

In that religion, I'm not sure if they tell you your fate or not, but if they don't tell you your fate, you're still making choices according to your will, even if fate, as I said before, "already knew" what decision we were going to make.

If Fate (the Greek Fate) told me I was gonna die, well, that doesn't change how I choose to live my last moments. If I choose to jump in my car and I die, it wasn't Fate's doing, it was my choice to get into the car...

or at least we think it is. 

Fate and Free Will are very interesting. Are our choices part of fate? Or do our choices predetermine fate?


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Fate and Free Will are very interesting. Are our choices part of fate? Or do our choices predetermine fate?


I think maybe our Fates are determined by what we do and how we act. this is also known as karma.

if we try to predict what will happen to us, the knowledge makes no difference in what will happen. there's this saying "One often meets his path on the road of preventing it."



szopaw said:


> No, it's evening.
> You shouldn't be making points, you should be in the kitchen, woman.


go rape yourself, you sexist pig.
and it's morning for me.


----------



## virus (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> People have the choice to do what they want. Yes, it does go against most, if not all 7 deadly sins, but there is not some unexplainable force stopping them... unless you call a conscience an "unexplainable force".
> 
> The 7 deadly sins, just like the 10 Commandments, exist as a guide for those who believe in them.



I watched the history channel week about them.. some I couldn't watch too long because it was just so amusing.

Sloth = desire to be lazy. Like using the internet or watching TV
Gluttony = desire to good food. We are programed to eat high caloric food... 
Lust = desire for sex. Turns on at puberty so your pretty much screwed
Greed = desire for more. Everyone gets greedy at some point its part of survival of the fittest.
Anger = Another human emotion. Anger is the yang of creativity. Without it we wouldn't stride further.
Envy = without envy no one would have jobs. Or have students trying to achieve their role models career. Everyone envies something.
Pride = if people didn't feel good about themselves whats the point of living.


I'm just saying if you believe in certain religions, your going to hell anyways because human behavior. The only technical way to nullify this is to sacrifice yourself as "the christ" did. Because that's what this is all about. Worshipping someone elses suffering.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Fate does not change free will. We make the decisions we want, while fate "already knew" what we were going to do.
> 
> In that religion, I'm not sure if they tell you your fate or not, but if they don't tell you your fate, you're still making choices according to your will, even if fate, as I said before, "already knew" what decision we were going to make.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's a good point. I always viewed fate and free will as the same thing, but I think you're right.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No, it's evening.
> You shouldn't be making points, you should be in the kitchen, woman.


i lol'd.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Hmm, that's a good point. I always viewed fate and free will as the same thing, but I think you're right.


*nod nod*
without the idea of Free Will, people would have no reason to get up and make their lives better, because they would all just sit there saying "what's the point? if [insert event here] is gonna happen no matter what, it wont matter if I try to do something about it." 

so Free Will gives people hope, while Fate binds them to themselves.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

virus said:


> I watched the history channel week about them.. some I couldn't watch too long because it was just so amusing.
> 
> Sloth = desire to be lazy. Like using the internet or watching TV
> Gluttony = desire to good food. We are programed to eat high caloric food...
> ...


 
Yeah, you will go to hell for your human behaviour.

But it's up to the believer to choose if he or she doesn't want to go to hell and they will make the choice to be "better".


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

XD szopaw got in trouble =3 good thing I'm only a pet I can flirt if I wanna

just enjoing some lulz from home, apparently a teacher got fired for trying to convert the children to Christianity...=3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> XD szopaw got in trouble =3 good thing I'm only a pet I can flirt if I wanna
> 
> just enjoing some lulz from home, apparently a teacher got fired for trying to convert the children to Christianity...=3


Seriously? XD
That's awesome that she got fired.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Seriously? XD
> That's awesome that she got fired.


and it was a Muslim parents who took her down =D, and I just learn the new principal of my old school in the islands is atheist >3, he willl not allow converting on his school grounds, to the point he made it official that no teacher may force a child to say god in the pledge, its up to the kids.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> XD szopaw got in trouble =3 good thing I'm only a pet I can flirt if I wanna
> 
> just enjoing some lulz from home, apparently a teacher got fired for trying to convert the children to Christianity...=3



Quiet you, or I'll excommunicate you from the Chruch of Shenzi.

Also lol. That's kinda hard to do here as christianity is kinda a default.


----------



## virus (Jan 3, 2009)

_Imagine - John Lennon_ , is what I'm humming right now


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow... I'm gone for only a short time, and a ton of people had their messages deleted.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 3, 2009)

Fear my wrath.  *shakes fist at*  Just kidding, y'all know I love ya.

...Still Buddhist here. >>


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it possible to worship being off topic? That must be my religion. 

X3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Right, I totally worship Shenzi.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 3, 2009)

wow a thread I started lasted more than 2 days lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 3, 2009)

I pray to Raptor Jesus


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I pray to Raptor Jesus


 Raptor Jesus died for our sins!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I fap to Raptor Jesus


Fix'd


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 3, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Fix'd



Nope, just his daughter. She's hot.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 4, 2009)

My religion is Fundamental Independant Baptist


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

athiest...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like I missed all the fun on this thread  .


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> My religion is Fundamental Independant Baptist



That's a new one for me.  What's the difference between an Independant Baptist and an Evangelical Baptist?  I was raised EB, you see *S*.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2009)

Catholic Christian Atheist(Yes, that _is_ possible).


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

I can believe it.  Catholicism is a branch of Christianity, after all.  But...you're a catholic and you _don't_ believe in God?  Or you don't believe in the Biblical God but believe in a creator?


----------



## MujahideenIbnAbdullah (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a Muslim. I believe in Allah, most Just and Merciful. 


There is no God, but Allah and Muhammad is His prophet.
Ø£Ø´Ù‡Ø¯ Ø£Ù† Ù„Ø§ Ø¥Ù„Ù‡ Ø¥Ù„Ø§ÙŽÙ‘ Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ Ùˆ Ø£Ø´Ù‡Ø¯ Ø£Ù† Ù…Ø­Ù…Ø¯ Ø±Ø³ÙˆÙ„ Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 5, 2009)

i'm Catholic.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 5, 2009)

Buddhist. but only because i'm forced to be one by my parents.
I prefer aethism...makes life so much more simpler without having to believe in my higher purpose...


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 5, 2009)

MujahideenIbnAbdullah said:


> I am a Muslim. I believe in Allah, most Just and Merciful.
> 
> 
> There is no God, but Allah and Muhammad is His prophet.
> Ø£Ø´Ù‡Ø¯ Ø£Ù† Ù„Ø§ Ø¥Ù„Ù‡ Ø¥Ù„Ø§ÙŽÙ‘ Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ Ùˆ Ø£Ø´Ù‡Ø¯ Ø£Ù† Ù…Ø­Ù…Ø¯ Ø±Ø³ÙˆÙ„ Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡



^ this


----------



## Yojimaru (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't prescribe to any religion, as I view most of them to be asinine and domineering.  "Don't do THIS or you'll suffer in the afterlife, don't do THAT or you'll suffer in the afterlife!"  Please... life is already stressful enough without the prospect of all powerful, temperamental, judgmental invisible voyeurs watching your every move, waiting for the slightest slip up so they can smite you cross-eyed.  Despite not being a part of any religion, I do however have a number of beliefs, such as balance between chaos and order being essential.  Too much chaos makes living hard, or even impossible, but too much order makes life stagnant and boring. I also believe that there is more to existence than we can currently explain with our pitiful understanding of the universe.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess you could call me "Atheist by default."

I've seen nothing that necessitates a higher being of some sort. Not going to say such a thing doesn't exist, just that I've never seen any proof of it.

No need to multiply entities beyond what's necessary, yes?


----------



## Kume (Jan 5, 2009)

I gave up on that crap.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly! 

Then my grandparents would be sorely pissed.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly!
> 
> Then my grandparents would be sorely pissed.


do it for the lulz and gets


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> do it for the lulz and gets


That's not why I'd do it but it _would _be lulzy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck it...Agnostic Atheist...yes they exist


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm loosely Buddhist. I do try to keep on with my meditation and prayers, but my schedules have made it hard over time. XD I also celebrate Christmas because my family does, though if I just waited to open my presents till New Years day, then it would be a bit more in line. :3


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have a religion, but I like to study the teachings of Buddha. There are a lot of important life lessons I've learned from Buddhism that have helped to make me a much happier person, but I don't particularly like dedicating 100% to any religion. I take what I need to improve myself and ignore the rest. I know what's best for me, so I like to customize my religion XD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 6, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly!
> 
> Then my grandparents would be sorely pissed.



And then you'll get sacrificied on a black mass...




Oh wait, they make virgin sacrificies, carry on XD


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 6, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I can believe it.  Catholicism is a branch of Christianity, after all.  But...you're a catholic and you _don't_ believe in God?  Or you don't believe in the Biblical God but believe in a creator?


I believe in a "god," but the bible puts it a bit out of my tastes.

I'm picky about my religion, but there are a _few_ things I believe.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jan 6, 2009)

Just for the sake of contributing: I'm an agnostic. I don't believe in anything but proved facts. So as soon as any god, if there are any, proves his existence to me I will know and thus make the whole thing pointless. Because you see proof denies faith and without faith a god is nothing.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 6, 2009)

MaxRaine said:


> Just for the sake of contributing: I'm an agnostic. I don't believe in anything but proved facts. So as soon as any god, if there are any, proves his existence to me I will know and thus make the whole thing pointless. Because you see proof denies faith and without faith a god is nothing.


 
^ Yep this, pretty much.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I believe in a "god," but the bible puts it a bit out of my tastes.
> 
> I'm picky about my religion, but there are a _few_ things I believe.


Then you're not an atheist.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 6, 2009)

Add another agnostic to the pile.   I don't really care one way or the other. 

I do enjoy people who are so anti-religion that if you say something like "God bless you" if they sneeze they get all butt hurt over it.  They are as much fun as the zealots to wind up.


----------



## Loken (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't really know, I was raised united christian but sorta fell out of that.  And now I would best describe myself as a non practicing druid maybe. *shrug*  Buddhism looks interesting so I will probably look into that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> And then you'll get sacrificied on a black mass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was low. Good thing those are both false assumptions.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That was low. Good thing those are both false assumptions.


 
One of those false assumptions can be easily rectified.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> One of those false assumptions can be easily rectified.


Resisting...all urges...to convert to the church of Nylak...


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly!



Just curious; LaVeyan? Or that other branch that I never really read up on?

As for myself, I've dabbled in Wicca and the aforementioned, and I'm currently not subscribing to any religion in particular, just my own beliefs that I'm at peace with (I generally call myself Pagan). I've never really been able to follow any religion because they all seem like they're asking something of me that goes against my very nature.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Resisting...all urges...to convert to the church of Nylak...


 
You know you want to. *eyebrow waggle*


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Kuro-chan said:


> Just curious; LaVeyan? Or that other branch that I never really read up on?
> 
> As for myself, I've dabbled in Wicca and the aforementioned, and I'm currently not subscribing to any religion in particular, just my own beliefs that I'm at peace with (I generally call myself Pagan). I've never really been able to follow any religion because they all seem like they're asking something of me that goes against my very nature.


I don't really know as of yet, I've been looking at general information, not specifics...I should probably start doing my research. 

Oh, my step-dad was a Pagan priest. Interesting stuff.



Nylak said:


> You know you want to. *eyebrow waggle*


But then what will happen to my church?

Also brb recreating "if you know what I mean" game


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> But then what will happen to my church?


The two can simply assimilate, ultimately merging into a single, superior religion. 

...If you know what I mean.



> Also brb recreating "if you know what I mean" game


Most awesome. >]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> The two can simply assimilate, ultimately merging into a single, superior religion.
> 
> ...If you know what I mean.


"Church of Sexual Innuendo and Boobs".

Peace on earth has been acquired.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "Church of Sexual Innuendo and Boobs".
> 
> Peace on earth has been acquired.


 
I think that's the only religion in existence that can guarantee nirvana just by joining.  I mean, seriously, what more do you really need?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I think that's the only religion in existence that can guarantee nirvana just by joining.  I mean, seriously, what more do you really need?


Unless people start "Big Boob Church" and "Small Boob Temple".

It's just like how Protestants broke away from Catholics, except with more awesome involved. But probably about the same amount of drama.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

...whatever, I'm still looking into founding my own religion centered around cocks, mint chip ice cream, and retro video gaming.  THAT'S nirvana.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "Church of Sexual Innuendo and Boobs".
> 
> Peace on earth has been acquired.



I'm all for inurendo, boobs and world peace. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'm all for inurendo, boobs and world peace. Where do I sign up?


*hands you a sharpie and pulls up shirt*


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> *hands you a sharpie and pulls up shirt*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

GRAAAAH FUCK NO! I missed a discussion like this while actually being home atm DX



Shenzi said:


> That was low. Good thing those are both false assumptions.



I know about the first... You broke me with the second XD


----------



## Bambi (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...whatever, I'm still looking into founding my own religion centered around cocks, mint chip ice cream, and retro video gaming. THAT'S nirvana.


 
It's been done.

http://www.geocities.com/phallicchurch/home.html


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 7, 2009)

Roman Catholic....and according to the internet I will to to hell


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

nondenomiant Christian
mom's a Mormon
dad's a baptist
I'm just Christian
furry maybe, but I'm a good guy and I say my prayers every night, I'll get into heaven so long as I don't kill nobody or nothing like that.
I admit some Wicca stuff annoys me, especially when they badmouth Christians for old persecutions. I read history Neo-pagans today are nothing like their 50AD counterparts...

now: partly old world/native American mix based on deep spiritual connection and kindred with earth.

Then: total fear of the natural world and sought to placate it through sacrifice, believed gods were everywhere, demanding sacrifice for any and all gains in life. For most pagan religions of the time their gods were complete ass holes, who offered no assurances in the afterlife and needed to be bribed.

Christians now: varied worldwide group with many members and just as many views, and many opposing factions within it, but all believe in a single god, and most believe he is benevolent, and all believe his son died on the cross to save mankind.

Christians then: men of faith who sought understanding of the natural world, and through this, their god's divine masterpeice, many were intelligent men fed up with the decadence and excess of their collapsing society at the expense of the people. They all believed in a single god, and most believed he is benevolent, and all believed his son died on the cross to save mankind.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> nondenomiant Christian
> mom's a Mormon
> dad's a baptist
> I'm just Christian
> ...


Wrong and wrong. Try again after doing research.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly!
> 
> Then my grandparents would be sorely pissed.



You're talking about LaVeyan Satanism right?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're talking about LaVeyan Satanism right?


I said before that I don't know, I just know some general info. I also know you love gathering information, so.... =3


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I said before that I don't know, I just know some general info. I also know you love gathering information, so.... =3



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Satanic_Bible#The_Book_of_Lucifer:_The_Enlightenment

The synopsis of the second book of the Satanic Bible, the Book of Lucifer,  pretty much outlines the morality behind Satanism. One of the things I really  like about Laveyan Satanism is that it doesn't use abstract mythos to communicate  the basic tenets of the religion, just simple, straight forward essays.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Satanic_Bible#The_Book_of_Lucifer:_The_Enlightenment
> 
> The synopsis of the second book of the Satanic Bible, the Book of Lucifer,  pretty much outlines the morality behind Satanism. One of the things I really  like about Laveyan Satanism is that it doesn't use abstract mythos to communicate  the basic tenets of the religion, just simple, straight forward essays.


The only thing I don't like about it (after reading the essay summaries) is selfishness. I was raised learning to care for others. But then again, it also mentions that if that's one thing you truly desire to do, then go for it.

I'll have to think about it, but it makes sense. More sense than what I'm used to. x3


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> The only thing I don't like about it (after reading the essay summaries) is selfishness. I was raised learning to care for others. But then again, it also mentions that if that's one thing you truly desire to do, then go for it.
> 
> I'll have to think about it, but it makes sense. More sense than what I'm used to. x3



 , happy to be of service.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I think that's the only religion in existence that can guarantee nirvana just by joining.  I mean, seriously, what more do you really need?



Beer.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Isn't having faith remotely more "secure feeling" in the sense that you don't have to worry about "why are we here", "what is the purpose of life?" Its all answered for you. Its simpler than figuring it out on your own.

Roman Catholic by the way.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

So what, according to the bible, _is_ the purpose of life?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> So what, according to the bible, _is_ the purpose of life?



Well, I couldn't tell you verbatim. However, paraphrased from yet another source whom touts about his masters in moral philosophy as a godsend, it appears it would be to serve others.

Now that means if you see poor people, do what you can to make them not poor, don't throw money at them and walk away. Treat them as if they were your own brother or sister.

Oh and making yourself "happy" by having a wife and kids is necessary in order to make yourself able to help others because as we all know, depressed mother fuckers can't do shit because they clearly can't help themselves.

Well now, we have something here.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Well, I couldn't tell you verbatim. However, paraphrased from yet another source whom touts about his masters in moral philosophy as a godsend, it appears it would be to serve others.
> 
> Now that means if you see poor people, do what you can to make them not poor, don't throw money at them and walk away. Treat them as if they were your own brother or sister.
> 
> ...


That seems completely retarded for some reason. Especially having a spouse to make yourself happy. Just curious, do _you_ believe that's the purpose of life?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That seems completely retarded for some reason. Especially having a spouse to make yourself happy. Just curious, do _you_ believe that's the purpose of life?



Do you believe that someone who has only been capable of truly intelligent thought for perhaps 1-3 years would have the audacity to claim they know what the meaning of life is?

It'd be like asking me my opinion of Africa. Like what the hell am I supposed to be able to tell you about if I've never studied it on a truly thorough level and never been there to verify the validity of these "facts".

In other words, I believe there are few truly great things in life. One of which is finding someone you love and being with them. Another is the self gratification of helping out someone who is less fortunate than yourself. Yet another is to use for talents for the common good instead of hoarding them to yourself or selling them to the highest bidder or worst of all ignoring them all-together.

What do you want from someone whos only been lectured on the Roman Catholic faith for 4 months?

Edit: Theres no real common drive amongst people to do good. Some people bring themselves to do it occasionally, yet others cannot stand the fact because they think people should be able to help themselves. The problem is, there are people who cannot help themselves. Do you believe that someone who is convinced that there is a God could accept evidence that says otherwise? If their faith is stronger then they cannot help them self because they are stuck in their own version of reality.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Do you believe that someone who has only been capable of truly intelligent thought for perhaps 1-3 years would have the audacity to claim they know what the meaning of life is?
> 
> It'd be like asking me my opinion of Africa. Like what the hell am I supposed to be able to tell you about if I've never studied it on a truly thorough level and never been there to verify the validity of these "facts".
> 
> ...


I was just asking your opinion, no need to get defensive.

Uh, anyway. I don't think it's necessary to fall in love during your life. It's nice, but not needed. But I do disagree with your assumption that humanity is not hard-wired to do good. There is good in everyone who is not a sadist or batshit insane. 

And there's only one version of reality. One reality. But there's about six billion ways to look at it.

I also notice you're being rather subtly "holier-than-thou" by claiming to gain "intelligent thought" by belief. Anyone can believe in God. That doesn't make them intelligent, it makes them centered in that ideal. 

And once again, I disagree that people who have different views than you are "incapable of helping themselves". That's just being terribly mislead.

But if you believe all that, who am I to argue? You said yourself that you would not accept evidence otherwise.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I was just asking your opinion, no need to get defensive.
> 
> Uh, anyway. I don't think it's necessary to fall in love during your life. It's nice, but not needed. But I do disagree with your assumption that humanity is not hard-wired to do good. There is good in everyone who is not a sadist or batshit insane.
> 
> ...



But here is the great human condition. You're not fully comprehending what I'm saying. Or rather, understanding my message and being too hooked on the individual wording.

The issue with every argument I've ever seen is that people do not fully understand what the other is saying.

I am not a person of faith. So how the in hell am I implying that I believe I'm better than you because I am more intelligent because I have faith. That logic is flawed at the root of the train of thought.

I like your comment on "everyone who isn't a sadist or batshit insane." XD

Okay, heres the issue. We haven't defined "helping themselves" so that could take 5 posts just to define. Once we have an understanding of what we're even arguing about, then we can try again, but likely get nowhere. This is why enjoy hearing people speak with such strong opinions of how they have everything "figured out". It prevents you from being able to continue to learn by believing you've learned all you need to.

What I was referring to in "helping one's self" is the extreme case of a homeless baby. Is it helpless? Yes. Can you argue that it can "help itself"? No. Do people try? No. But pay a little more attention, I'm not blanket statementing these issues. (Or so I hope )

The issue with the person of faith is that by the means of their faith they are led to believe that they should not doubt it so to accept what one claims as "evidence" as true and abandon their religion they are committing a grave sin. Now what would you do in your position to help yourself? Well honestly put, there are people out there who are incapable of thinking for themselves. In this case that means they would be attempting to determine if the evidence is valid. If you cannot complete the task, and that is the only method available to helping yourself, then you cannot help yourself.

I said theres no common drive amongst people to do good. What I meant by this is there is no common reason to do good. The church (roman catholic) has a half-assed reason for that and that is "because we were made for the good." Again relying on faith in that flavour of religion.

I will accept evidence that proves me wrong, but what I will not accept is an argument without me being able to refute it if I see any flaws and they prove to be mere figments of my imagination (the flaws) then it goes in "the pile." Things to think over and consider.

Love is nice, it makes life more enjoyable and is a nice balance to the nasty situations that tend to crop up here and there. Theres no real "need" for it unless you consider satisfying the desire for a person to have a partner a need in life. I mean its not necessary to life, but for some (it seems most) it is  for a happy one. Social beings we appear to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah, I see what you're getting at. Excuse my rudeness, it's late and I've been on 4chan a while.

I'll probably edit in a proper reply later, but as of now I'll avoid any attempts to sound like a douchebag. x3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Ah, I see what you're getting at. Excuse my rudeness, it's late and I've been on 4chan a while.
> 
> I'll probably edit in a proper reply later, but as of now I'll avoid any attempts to sound like a douchebag. x3



Sounds good! 

I'm actually just ranting about all the shit I hate from my religion class and the teacher of that class. 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

No problem. I actually took Catholic classes once, but got kicked out for making out with the smoking hawt acolyte. XD


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

I graduated from a souther baptist christian school because the public education in Florida sucked in the late 70's.    I can not stand any form of orginized religion.  The only religion I can even come close to accepting it the Kabalyons teachings and its not a religion.

Any god who will not stop the abuse of children, yes that a slap at christians  you know the suffer the little children to come unto me for there's is the kingdom of heaven line, or will make it so that another human is of a lesser status, and yes thats a slap at Islam is not a religion that I want on this planet.  I can not wait for the day that there is a religious war and all religions are wiped of the face of this planet.

Leaving only us animals who just don't give a flying fuck about anthing but being ourselves.

flame on, im in a pizzed off mood and have a lot of abestos undies.......

also im too old to join the chuch of nylak and shenzi. 


age the true and original terrorist.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm flirting with the idea of becoming a Satanist....not because of a cool factor, but because I've been studying it and holy shit, it's my beliefs exactly!
> 
> Then my grandparents would be sorely pissed.



if you got any questions or whatever, note me sometime.  I'm pretty well read on the subject in it's different facets.  Though I in no way claim to be an expert, or for that matter, even really know what I'm talking about.  But I got some views and ideas based off alot reading.

you may also want to check out this site:
http://xeper.org/

Also, Anton LaVey got alot of his ideas and ideals from these two guys...both worth checking out as well:
Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche
http://www.philosophyprofessor.com/philosophers/friedrich-nietzsche.php

and, of course, Aleister Crowley
http://www.controverscial.com/Aleister Crowley.htm

Hopefully this helps you some!  In the very least, you got some very fascinating reading to do!


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 9, 2009)

I am currently creating my own religion, with myself as its "God" so to speak. My followers number in the hundreds, so it is still technically a cult. Much work has yet to be done, and I am irritated that more people claim to be "Jedi" than a member of my glorious group.

This religion has bestowed upon me perhaps the greatest sense of satisfaction physically possible. With my utmost confidence in my greatness, and the knowledge that everything does indeed revolve around me (Figuratively speaking) I have no fear of anything anymore, since I can do no wrong, and no wrong shall come to me. I feel only a constant contentment, and my followers experience a similar emotion.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

My constant contentment comes from trolling the shit out of people like you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> My constant contentment comes from trolling the shit out of people like you.



Your avatar makes me want to hug you shenzi, what is it from?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Your avatar makes me want to hug you shenzi, what is it from?


_Charles Christopher The Abominable. _There's a link in the comic section.It's amazing.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> _Charles Christopher The Abominable._


God damn that is some good art.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

character said:


> God damn that is some good art.


I'd worship this comic if I could figure out who God is in the story. It's either Wind, Moon Bear, or Lion.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 9, 2009)

Purpose of Life: Achieving Happiness.

If being nice to others makes you happy, do it!
If making the world a better place makes you happy, do that, too!
If murdering innocents makes you happy, I'm certain there will be plenty of people that would be made happy by disposing of you!

It aallll balances out.

That's my philosophy =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

even though I'm agnostic Atheist...I support Chaos =3, dont ask why...I hate peace, I rather have tolerance and chaos over peace...at least the two I want will happen


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 9, 2009)

Nargle, your post fits quite nicely with your signature. =D

I believe that life has no real meaning or purpose, save the ones we make for ourselves.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> even though I'm agnostic Atheist...I support Chaos =3, dont ask why...I hate peace, I rather have tolerance and chaos over peace...at least the two I want will happen


 
Oh, you say that now, but when you're holed up in your house with boards nailed to the door because the neighbours want your water, remember this :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> Nargle, your post fits quite nicely with your signature. =D
> 
> I believe that life has no real meaning or purpose, save the ones we make for ourselves.
> 
> ...


I'll be living in the islands...were already like that


----------



## bearetic (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'd worship this comic if I could figure out who God is in the story. It's either Wind, Moon Bear, or Lion.


God is that artist and everything he draws. :F


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

character said:


> God is that artist and everything he draws. :F


Agreed.


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

Heathan? lol umm i'm more of a philosopher. i like to study religions and other ideas and beleive in what seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Agreed.



Yup.

the moment when the lion went all cthulhu was neat.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yup.
> 
> the moment when the lion went all cthulhu was neat.


Cthulhu Lion should be the leader of all the gods featured there.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Cthulhu Lion should be the leader of all the gods featured there.



Cthulhu lion can eat my soul/brain/dreams whenever he wants to.

Right after you of course XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I am currently creating my own religion, with myself as its "God" so to speak. My followers number in the hundreds, so it is still technically a cult. Much work has yet to be done, and I am irritated that more people claim to be "Jedi" than a member of my glorious group.
> 
> This religion has bestowed upon me perhaps the greatest sense of satisfaction physically possible. With my utmost confidence in my greatness, and the knowledge that everything does indeed revolve around me (Figuratively speaking) I have no fear of anything anymore, since I can do no wrong, and no wrong shall come to me. I feel only a constant contentment, and my followers experience a similar emotion.


please get ready for assassination attempts


----------



## VikNightfox (Jan 9, 2009)

I myself am Wiccan. And before anyone gives me the "suffer not a witch to live" crap from the Bible, allow me to give a few arguments against scripture-quoting a-la my friends from the West Wing:

Bartlet:
"I wanted to ask you a couple of questions while I had you here. I'm interested in selling my youngest daughter into slavery as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. She's a Georgetown sophomore, speaks fluent Italian, and always clears the table when it was her turn. What would a good price for her be?
 "While thinking about that, can I ask another? My Chief of Staff, Leo McGarry, insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly says he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself or is it okay to call the police?
 "Here's one that's really important, 'cause we've got a lot of sports fans in this town. '_Touching the skin of a dead pig makes us unclean_', Leviticus 11:7. If they promise to wear gloves, can the Washington Redskins still play football? Can Notre Dame? Can West Point?
 "Does the whole town really have to be together to stone my brother, John, for planting different crops side by side?
 "Can I burn my mother in a small family gathering for wearing garments made from two [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]different threads?"

Think about that, O ye who worship God, before you cast stones at us Wiccans ;-)
[/FONT]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I am currently creating my own religion, with myself as its "God" so to speak. My followers number in the hundreds, so it is still technically a cult. Much work has yet to be done, and I am irritated that more people claim to be "Jedi" than a member of my glorious group.
> 
> This religion has bestowed upon me perhaps the greatest sense of satisfaction physically possible. With my utmost confidence in my greatness, and the knowledge that everything does indeed revolve around me (Figuratively speaking) I have no fear of anything anymore, since I can do no wrong, and no wrong shall come to me. I feel only a constant contentment, and my followers experience a similar emotion.



Religion does not exist because religion has no rule 34.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Religion does not exist because religion has no rule 34.



There's bible fanfic, dude.  I've seen it.  There are things the apostles do in them that I know for a fact are NOT in the new testiment.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> There's bible fanfic, dude.  I've seen it.  There are things the apostles do in them that I know for a fact are NOT in the new testiment.



I know, but no religion officially has a rule 34, other than maybe Shenzi's religion. In addition to that, there are pictures people drew of Mohammed and Jesus getting it on. Lulz.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Religion does not exist because religion has no rule 34.


wait you forgot about Rule 35, NOW LOOK HARDER


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I know, but no religion officially has a rule 34, other than maybe Shenzi's religion. In addition to that, there are pictures people drew of Mohammed and Jesus getting it on. Lulz.



Wow.  you know, that image is never going to leave my head *L*


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Jan 10, 2009)

Orthodox Russian church.


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Jan 10, 2009)

Christian. No Exeptions.

To those who would attempt to troll something out of me, I simply prefer to think myself more than a walking mass of electrified protiens. To those who would in any way think I am intolerant of their sexual prefrences, think again.

I do not intend for a religion and theology debate, I would go to a religion forum if I wanted to debate.


----------



## Orion928 (Jan 10, 2009)

if anything im more Buddhist... but thats not technically a religion, more of a philosophy...


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 18, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> That's a new one for me.  What's the difference between an Independant Baptist and an Evangelical Baptist?  I was raised EB, you see *S*.



Honest truth is I don't really know.  As far as I know, they might be the same.


----------



## Tweet (Nov 18, 2009)

Agnostic, borderline Christian I suppose. I just like the idea of being a good person and having faith in something higher than myself when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is almost a year old, there's many newer versions of it. Please check a) the date of a thread and b) if there are any similar threads before posting a reply. Thanks.

Locked.


----------

